# wirsbo pex is great, zurn fittings not so great



## BOBBYTUCSON

I did alot of research, and was just wondering if zurn has fixed the problem in manufacturing their fittings? I use only Watts brass or plastic fittings for all my uponor/wirsbo connections. Google has links to class action lawsuits against zurns brass fittings being defective and causing lots of water damage to homes.I have never had a single problem with Watts brass fitting.besides its the.only fittings winnelson and ferguson carry. Anybody else have input? And what do you guys prefer, brass or plastic fitting?


----------



## OldSchool

We use to use wirsbo but several problems with their pipe and fittings made us switch to viega ...the best thing we ever did


----------



## Will

I use Wirsbo pipe alot, but got away from there expanding connection. I still use it from time to time, but I prefer copper crimp with Sioux Chef USA fittings. I mostly use straight lengths of PEX B. Only use the coiled PEX for undergrounds.


----------



## nhmaster3015

I use copper because all pex and all pex fittings are homeowner and handy hack crap :thumbsup:


----------



## Will

nhmaster3015 said:


> I use copper because all pex and all pex fittings are homeowner and handy hack crap :thumbsup:



Must have never Plumbed in Oklahoma where copper can sometimes last about 10 years....


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Is viega really that much better than wirsbo? I think that wirsbo if in installed with Watts brass fittings is one of the best and safest system around.and if your using wirsbo but not expanding it, than how are u installing it? Its rated and produced for expanding only.pex -a is great stuff.


----------



## Will

Not following you, you said you use watts fittings(crimp right?) you can crimp all grades of PEX. I use PEX B more than any others, but I like to use Wirsbo on my ground jobs, but I use copper crimps when I manifold it together instead of expanding. I like to use Wirsbo at the meter and there valves at fixtures and water heater.


----------



## Plumberman911

I bought a worsbo tool to use their system more. I hope it works good. I've done vary little of it. I use the pipe a lot. But not their fittings. I'm doing my first full worsbo job tomorrow. Ill snap some pics


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Will said:


> Not following you, you said you use watts fittings(crimp right?) you can crimp all grades of PEX. I use PEX B more than any others, but I like to use Wirsbo on my ground jobs, but I use copper crimps when I manifold it together instead of expanding. I like to use Wirsbo at the meter and there valves at fixtures and water heater.





Will said:


> Not following you, you said you use watts fittings(crimp right?) you can crimp all grades of PEX. I use PEX B more than any others, but I like to use Wirsbo on my ground jobs, but I use copper crimps when I manifold it together instead of expanding. I like to use Wirsbo at the meter and there valves at fixtures and water heater.


Nope, the Watts fittings I use are expansion.I've never had a problem.I don't crimp, I always thought that pex-b was d.I.y. homeowner stuff, and level down from professional use.I'm not referring to grade of pipe, as polyethylene is polyethylene,just the crafting part.I ought to give more pex b a chance I guess.its just that I've had nothing but good success with wirsbo and scared to start mixing it cuz I'm a firm beleiver in ' if it ain't broke don't fix it's.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Plumberman911 said:


> I bought a worsbo tool to use their system more. I hope it works good. I've done vary little of it. I use the pipe a lot. But not their fittings. I'm doing my first full worsbo job tomorrow. Ill snap some pics


Do what I did, buy the Milwaukee propex expander in their m12 line.trust me, u will thank me.make sure to slip on the clear expansions rings on all ur pipe ends for fittings, and if ur using the manual pump expanders, rotate with each pump and all your fittings are good to go


----------



## Master Mark

Plumberman911 said:


> I bought a worsbo tool to use their system more. I hope it works good. I've done vary little of it. I use the pipe a lot. But not their fittings. I'm doing my first full worsbo job tomorrow. Ill snap some pics


 
good luck with it.., 
I think the pipe is the best on the market...
but the expanding tool can be a nightmare...
especially once it has some wear and tear on it....

keep your hands free and clean of all oils and fluxes

I have had terrible troubles with the 3/4 expansion tool .. The 1/2 inch is not a problem at all...

I had to cut out about 4 fittings one time and use 3/4 sharkbites to get the job done that evening...had small leaks for no reason in some mean spots and even tried to heat them up with a heat gun,,, 
I finally just tore them out...:furious::furious:\
thank god for shark bites

I wont trust the tool anymore and refuse to buy a new air operated one or a battery operated tool$$$..

I have found it easier to use sharkbites and not even
attempt to fight that expansion tool cause it will just wear out after a few jobs...


----------



## Will

Wirsbo is great if your doing a small pipe repair or installing a yard line from meter to the stub out from under the slab. I use it alot on those situations. I used to use nothing but Wirsbo when I was in Texas, but all our water lines where installed in the attic. Here in Oklahoma it gets to cold for that so we loop the PEX under the slab like you would K copper and manifold them together. Crimp PEX does a better job of doing that as you don't need much space between the fittings like you do with Wirsbo. I also repair broken PVC water lines with Wirsbo, but better than using a PVC repair or slip coupling.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Will said:


> Must have never Plumbed in Oklahoma where copper can sometimes last about 10 years....


You ever hear of water treatment:thumbsup:


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

I would never use shark bites on on pex pipe,the pipe reacts to differences in temperature, in the extreme heat here in Tucson it expands a lil, and in the cold it contracts, and sharkbites are more prone to leaking after a few seasons.I always use the manufacturers intended system.sharkbites are great, they have their purpous, but I use them mainly on copper or quick temporary repairs.people think it doesn't get cold in the Arizona desert,ha we got snow twice this year.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Master Mark said:


> good luck with it..,
> I think the pipe is the best on the market...
> but the expanding tool can be a nightmare...
> especially once it has some wear and tear on it....
> 
> keep your hands free and clean of all oils and fluxes
> 
> I have had terrible troubles with the 3/4 expansion tool .. The 1/2 inch is not a problem at all...
> 
> I had to cut out about 4 fittings one time and use 3/4 sharkbites to get the job done that evening...had small leaks for no reason in some mean spots and even tried to heat them up with a heat gun,,,
> I finally just tore them out...:furious::furious:\
> thank god for shark bites
> 
> I wont trust the tool anymore and refuse to buy a new air operated one or a battery operated tool$$$..
> 
> I have found it easier to use sharkbites and not even
> attempt to fight that expansion tool cause it will just wear out after a few jobs...


Are you rotating the head after each expansion?


----------



## Plumberman911

I bought the M12. Started running the worsbo yesterday. It works ok. Has trouble with 1". And it comes with 1" head. I Greece the head. Worsbo quit making 3/4-1/2-1/2 tee and 3/4-1/2 reducers in brass. I can't have any plastic fittings on this job per engineer


----------



## Will

Those brass Wirsbo fittings are insane with there pricing. Might be cheaper to run copper....


----------



## RW Plumbing

Will said:


> Those brass Wirsbo fittings are insane with there pricing. Might be cheaper to run copper....


Depends on the footage. I would rather put in a hybrid manifold system. I'm not sure wirsbo makes manifolds in brass, if they do I would do that. The manifolds are cheaper than the equivalent brass fittings. The pipe is dirt cheap compared to copper so the key to money savings is to use as few fittings as possible.


----------



## wyplumber

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Is viega really that much better than wirsbo? I think that wirsbo if in installed with Watts brass fittings is one of the best and safest system around.and if your using wirsbo but not expanding it, than how are u installing it? Its rated and produced for expanding only.pex -a is great stuff.


I never though I would have switched 100% to viega but one say the supplier was out of 3/4 tees cut me a heck of a deal on the viega tools and I have never looked back


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

Just bought the m12 myself...I'm in love. Just used it for a crawl space repipe, where there is Not a lot of room for the bolt cutter style expander, worth every penny. It auto rotates 8)


----------



## Master Mark

nhmaster3015 said:


> Are you rotating the head after each expansion?


 
yes, we have done everything...

 I probably will have to throw away all my expanders and get a new set....

probably buy a new battery expander too.....

like I said, it is just easier to use the shark bites
than to baby these expansion tools

I probably ought to look into viega.


----------



## evan

wyplumber said:


> I never though I would have switched 100% to viega but one say the supplier was out of 3/4 tees cut me a heck of a deal on the viega tools and I have never looked back


viega tools? are you doing "pex press"? if so what do you think?


----------



## RW Plumbing

Master Mark said:


> yes, we have done everything...
> 
> I probably will have to throw away all my expanders and get a new set....
> 
> probably buy a new battery expander too.....
> 
> like I said, it is just easier to use the shark bites
> than to baby these expansion tools
> 
> I probably ought to look into viega.


Just buy the Milwaukee m12 or m18 expander. It is soooo easy, it's idiot proof. I should know...


----------

